# Thanks for excellent service



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Morning all, congrats for the all new improved speedy service on new memberships. Wifey bought me a 3 year membership for my birthday and the whole process was done and dusted in 3 weeks. Look forward to reading my magazines, putting on my window stickers and popping the "join the ttoc" cards under the wipers of other TTs in the car park :lol:

thanks


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

sotgn said:


> Morning all, congrats for the all new improved speedy service on new memberships. Wifey bought me a 3 year membership for my birthday and the whole process was done and dusted in 3 weeks. Look forward to reading my magazines, putting on my window stickers and popping the "join the ttoc" cards under the wipers of other TTs in the car park :lol:
> 
> thanks


We aim to please! :wink:

Our merchandising is also streamlined with quicker delivery (stock permitting) and so with Christmas on its way, we can confidently assure your Missus of saving her a good bit of running around for your pressies! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Stewart!

Hope the membership card has arrived also 

To be honest that 3 weeks will now be even less for most things, as over the last few weeks we've still been catching up and getting used to the new process.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sotgn said:


> Morning all, congrats for the all new improved speedy service on new memberships. Wifey bought me a 3 year membership for my birthday and the whole process was done and dusted in 3 weeks. Look forward to reading my magazines, putting on my window stickers and popping the "join the ttoc" cards under the wipers of other TTs in the car park :lol:
> 
> thanks


Happy Birthday we are even quicker now, we can do two in that time :roll: :lol:


----------

